# Gamefair



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

If any of you guys and gals are gonna be in Anoka either of the next two weekends stop by the Mallard Mauler booth and say hi.


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there with my dad for sure. I'll have to stop by and try out some calls then. I'll be the shorter kid, I'll have to where my name tag.

Hunter


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I will be there both weekends, will be [email protected] Hunters Choice Marinades, stop by for free samples. Lee


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I hope to be out there the second weekend.


----------



## Andy Berdan (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll be there the friday of the first weekend. Lookin forward to it!!


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be there first weekend working the Freestyle Call booth. Drop by and say hi.

Zach


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

Think I might have stopped in your booth Freestyle. I don't think I tried your calls though. In that area we had people trying to put guided hunts on us. Something we can do fine without. But hey I loved it and met Barnie Calef and John Stephens and Mike Wadell and Ron Scara...worth every bit.

Hunter


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have met a lot of folks at Game Fair - thanks for stopping by the Delta booth...

It has been a hot weekend, but a ton of fun.


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

MN Waterfowler said:


> Think I might have stopped in your booth Freestyle. I don't think I tried your calls though. In that area we had people trying to put guided hunts on us. Something we can do fine without. But hey I loved it and met Barnie Calef and John Stephens and Mike Wadell and Ron Scara...worth every bit.
> 
> Hunter


Yeah we also run a guide service too. I remember you and some of your buddies stopping by. Thanks for the visit. Hope you had fun. Next time you should give our calls a shot. Take care!

Zach


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

DeltaBoy said:


> I have met a lot of folks at Game Fair - thanks for stopping by the Delta booth...
> 
> It has been a hot weekend, but a ton of fun.


Delta Waterfowl? I know my dad and I were there and he said he was a member. I like how you run your business. Now I hope Oshkosh is as fun or better!

Hunter.

Freestyle, I'll be sure to get you calls a try at some point, you have duck calls right? Can't blow a goose call to save my life.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey freestyle, do you remember the 6 guys from Alexandria? We bought a call from you for the newbie in our group. I was the one in the green and white shirt. I don't think our newb has stopped blowing that thing since we left the booth, nice call.


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah I remember all you guys. Our duck call is the bone crusher. It is a very nice single reed call. Snipes, I remember you A town boys. I am glad to hear that your rookie likes the call. If you ever have any questions or need any help feel free to call us and we would be glad to answer any questions you guys have. Tell the rookie the DVD instructional is on its way once we get it back from duplication. Thank you everyone that stopped by and checked us out.

Zach Meyer


----------

